# Sea turtles



## bluedragon (Jun 3, 2020)

i had a different kind of herping experience last few nights ago it be one id never forget. dont worry none of them were clearly stressed with us being there they didn't care but it amazing to know were all the turtles in the area come to rest, and there were hundreds of them that stretched from the mouthof the creek to 200m up the creek. all adults to very young ones smallest being almost 40cm long biggest being 80cm-130cm long this aprently is an event that happens every second fortnight of the month pretty cool tho. 

sorry if some are bright or blurry.

will add some more pics.


----------

